# Building kernel for GA-MA790XT-UD4P [solved]

## raddaqii

Hi, I recently moved to new hardware, now based on a GA-MA790XT-UD4P. But failed with several attempts building my own kernel. Darn.

So I ended up and used the minimal install cd's kernel config to build my own. That just works (tm), but leaves me unsatisfied.   :Confused:  This is what I am running:

```
leeds linux # uname -a

Linux leeds 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #9 SMP Sun Jul 5 22:33:35 CEST 2009 i686 AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

lsmod gives me 

```
leeds linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vboxnetadp             67168  0 

vboxnetflt             72632  0 

ipv6                  199676  32 

snd_usb_audio          71424  0 

snd_usb_lib            13260  1 snd_usb_audio

usb_storage           115168  0 

snd_rawmidi            16572  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_hwdep               5600  1 snd_usb_audio

vboxdrv               102928  1 vboxnetflt

usbhid                 20416  0 

sg                     24316  0 

ehci_hcd               30148  0 

ohci_hcd               19616  0 

ohci1394               25568  0 

usbcore               116816  7 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

ieee1394               73820  1 ohci1394

8139cp                 17128  0 

r8169                  27580  0 

8139too                20736  0 

ahci                   27352  1 

thermal                15048  0 

libata                148912  1 ahci

processor              39416  1 thermal

rtc                     8936  0 

```

lspci -nn shows me this:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: ATI Technologies Inc RD780 Northbridge only dual slot PCI-e_GFX and HT1 K8 part [1002:5958]

00:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A) [1002:5978]

00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port A) [1002:597a]

00:0a.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F) [1002:597f]

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1002:4391]

00:12.0 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

00:12.1 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller [1002:4398]

00:12.2 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

00:13.0 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

00:13.1 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller [1002:4398]

00:13.2 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller [1002:439c]

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller [1002:439d]

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384]

00:14.5 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller [1002:4399]

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1200]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map [1022:1201]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller [1022:1202]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1203]

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control [1022:1204]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Device [1002:9498]

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc Device [1002:aa38]

02:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller [197b:2363] (rev 02)

02:00.1 IDE interface [0101]: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller [197b:2363] (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 02)

04:06.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)

04:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [104c:8024]
```

Posted it to http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl already, as cach0rr0 suggests, with some interesting results: the table generated  is actually from my data, but shows me unexpected devices:   :Very Happy: 

SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder

G71 GeForce 7300 GS

I don't buy that. Gigabyte does not mention these. 

Anyhow, before I compile and fail again, any tips beyond the official kernel configuration bits? (No module vs. include everything discussion)Last edited by raddaqii on Fri Aug 21, 2009 9:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## raddaqii

Building with this oneliner worked beautifully:

```
make && make modules && make modules_install && make install
```

Happy and surprised at how silly I must have been, in case somebody is as blind the .config is in a pastebin.

Changed the link to reflect some changes.Last edited by raddaqii on Sat Aug 22, 2009 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

Have you looked at Pappy's page? 

http://62.3.120.141/~pappy/

I've gotten in the habit of building from his config seeds. It takes a lot of the guesswork out for those options you see in menuconfig that you dont *think* you need, but aren't sure and are scared of nuking it for fear of your system catching fire. Even if you don't opt for a seed config, the page contains some good general pointers for when to include what and how. 

Regarding the other page (the one where you dump your lspci -n), I would look at say, lshw output, and compare it to that page. 

Remember that's simply taking your PCI bus ID and determining hardware based upon that.

----------

## raddaqii

Thanks cach0rr0, I updated my config, now based on Pappy. Changed the link in the above post. Now nscd does not eat up my CPU power any more. A long time ago I had stumpled upon that page already, but where is that del.icio.us autoreminder daemon when you need it?   :wink: 

Still, after having built kernels from 2.4.something (whatever the 2004.3 howto suggested) kernel configuration is error-prone for me. With hardware changing I need a couple of attempts. At one point, in a 100% sata system, I thought I could disable IDE_GENERIC. Wrong.

----------

